# Help! Windows 10 trouble with a reeeally old drawing tablet!



## Dakota14breyer (Jun 5, 2016)

HELP! I have a really old tablet and a really new computer, and they aren't playing well together. I have a Windows 10 HP desktop computer and a Wacom GD-0912-R tablet with a Serial D9 to USB adapter I bought from Amazon. Everything seemed to be plugging in alright and the little light on the top of the tablet is on, but it won't work. It responds to the pen touching it, but nothing happens onscreen. The newest driver I can find is for Windows 7. Is there a trick to get it to work? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I think your out of luck on this one. That device was brought to market in 1998 (18yrs ago). There are no drivers for windows 10 and this device. The device is nolonger supported, which means no one will be creating a new device driver. Sorry time to recycle.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm actually amazed there is a W7 driver, truth told.


----------

